# 5 month old puppy acting lazy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As long as all else is fine I would suspect the heat is the culprit. As long as your puppy is eating, drinking, pooping and peeing normally I would not be too concerned.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi USMC--

I have a golden-girl about this same age, and she, too, is being extra specially lazy on some days. Yesterday was one of them. Headed out for our typical morning walk and she just whined and kept trying to turn me back for home, then slept a lot. That night--back to normal with some extra zoomies from built-up extra energy. It's the heat for sure in our case. She has never liked the heat to begin with. Like what was said in the post before me, just keep an eye on your pup...eating within normal range, poops/potties are ok, no discharge from nose, eyes, etc.....just anything outside the norm. Hope it's just the heat!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first Golden Sam was laid back right from the time we brought him home. We called him our Golden bear rug. If you know your pup is otherwise healthy, I'd say he's is probably just feeling the heat and humidity. I used to put out a baby pool with a few inches of water in it for Sam to play and cool off in. It perked him up. When my Ike was a puppy he liked playing in my oscillating sprinkler. Maybe some water fun will put a spark under your pup.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Apart from the heat, it could be also due to the amount of growing your pup is doing. Like human teenagers who are meant to need extra amounts of sleep, during growth spurts dogs need more sleep too. 5 months is a pretty full on time for growing, so it could be a bit of that too, coupled with the heat. Possibly a bit of a lazy/laid back personality too, but perhaps more likely the other reasons!


----------



## USMC0302 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think it is the heat. I'm feeling a little lazy myself these days . He is doing everything else normal (eating, pooping, etc) so I guess I should stop obsessing about it. I will say that he is VERY laid back which really is nice.


----------



## USMC0302 (Jan 19, 2011)

Figured out his problem. Apparently, Boomer had decided to eat my daughters underwear. I found it this morning in his poop. He is back to his old self again now!

Tally so far for first five months of his life = 2 pair of underwear pooped out, 1 pair thrown up, 1 sock thrown up, countless pebbles pooped out.

Take your eye off his for one second and......&#*@*!*


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

USMC0302 said:


> Figured out his problem. Apparently, Boomer had decided to eat my daughters underwear. I found it this morning in his poop. He is back to his old self again now!
> 
> Tally so far for first five months of his life = 2 pair of underwear pooped out, 1 pair thrown up, 1 sock thrown up, countless pebbles pooped out.
> 
> Take your eye off his for one second and......&#*@*!*


You might want to consider a baby gate in your daughter's doorway. Eating that kind of stuff can be fatal, as it can create a blockage. You've been lucky he's eliminated everything on his own so far, but you really want to try and prevent him from getting a hold of such things. They can be sneaky and fast at five months; gates and such are great management tools.


----------

